
Show HN: I Found a Simple Exploit for Bitcoin Hero - jessehorne
So I found this game recently called Bitcoin Hero. It&#x27;s an interesting little game that lets you &quot;paper trade&quot; a few cryptocurrencies. It&#x27;s pretty simple.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoinhero.me<p>The downside is that no matter how much capital you have, you are still limited to a certain Amount and Leverage.<p>After a while, I decided to see how the top players on the leaderboard were making their trades. I discovered that they seemingly made trades far beyond the limit that the game allows.<p>So I peeked into the JS and after a couple of moments I realized that you could change the Amount to trade by simply changing the HTML value of the &quot;#amount&quot; element.<p>$(&quot;#amount&quot;).html(&quot;$ 100000&quot;);<p>It&#x27;s not really cheating because you can easily lose your 10k USD if you set the Amount of &quot;100,000&quot; and have a Leverage value of 10.<p>Either way, now you know how the top scorers got to where they are. So, I&#x27;ll see you at the top of the list!
======
psdjung
Looks like a big fat scam to me

------
jessehorne
I've tried increasing the value to levels beyond a million and then I get a
message from Bitcoin Hero saying "Oh, really?". Needless to say I'm no longer
in the top 10. :D

